# Feeding Bettas Crickets?



## DTetras2

Hello On youtube, I saw someone feed there betta a cricket and I have a frog so I sort of wanted to try it, but I want to make sure it's ok, so is it ok to feed bettas crickets?


----------



## Plakat_bettas

My bettas love it... amazingly the long finned males are the most aggressive with the crickets while my pk males just drown the poor crickets.... They all flare at the cricket and hit it with their tails... then they grab it and dismember it or drown it... and THEN they will eat it... I have one boy that will even swallow his whole while the cricket is ALIVE ewwww. I dont feed them for a few days after wards... and I only give them the smallest crickets I can buy.... 

They also like kill mosquitoes, house flys, fruit flys, beetles ect


----------



## chocolatecrunch

Plakat_bettas said:


> My bettas love it... amazingly the long finned males are the most aggressive with the crickets while my pk males just drown the poor crickets.... They all flare at the cricket and hit it with their tails... then they grab it and dismember it or drown it... and THEN they will eat it... I have one boy that will even swallow his whole while the cricket is ALIVE ewwww. I dont feed them for a few days after wards... and I only give them the smallest crickets I can buy....
> 
> They also like kill mosquitoes, house flys, fruit flys, beetles ect


LOL. That sounds really funny...Should I try that with my betta some time? He is really laid back though and may just peck at it. If he didn't eat it, do you think the cory cats may be interested in it? :fish:


----------



## petlovingfreak

Never tried it with bettas, but I know my cichlids LOVE crickets/flies, they go nuts, especially my green sunfish, such a pig!


----------



## emc7

I would've thought the mouth was too small, but any fish with the mouth on top like a betta is likely a bug eater. I've heard of bettas eating shrimp limb by limb, big bugs would be the same. Cories go nuts for worms, so I bet they would eat bugs, but only if they ended up on the bottom of the tank. 

Try, remove anything uneaten after 48 hrs or sooner if you see fungus on it.


----------



## Peeps

Oh yes, all fish loce crickets. They also have freeze dried crickets which I feed all my fish. Crickets are actually good for them.


----------



## Plakat_bettas

were do you get freeze dried crickets?? I would like that more PERSONALLY I rarely feed crickets because I dont want to risk crickets escaping


----------



## Peeps

I got them at pet smart! They stink though, lol. I have to wash my hands after I touch them.


----------



## Plakat_bettas

Really I wonder if the petsmart here carries them hmm I will have to go check as soon as possible... Its about time for crickets again for the babies any way....


----------



## DTetras2

Awesome I tried feeding my betta a cricket and he went NUTS!!!! Thanks for letting me know they love them


----------



## Plakat_bettas

yay, lol its funny to watch hey, but it is a more natural diet in the wild bettas (not betta splenden like we have but) eat insects... they are carnivores like cats and ferrets (and some argue dogs)


----------



## DTetras2

Nice And dogs are carnivores, people just buy "cereal" food for there dogs


----------



## Plakat_bettas

I believe them to be omnivores (that eat Primarily meat) but feed mine raw, as well as Orijen kibble and table scraps lol ....


----------



## DTetras2

They are classified by proffesionals to be carnivores


----------



## hXcChic22

We get tiny baby crickets from our LFS to feed our butterflyfish. Never tried feeding them to our bettas but maybe I'll have to try it


----------



## Peeps

> Really I wonder if the petsmart here carries them hmm I will have to go check as soon as possible... Its about time for crickets again for the babies any way....


Let me know if you can't find them. I can pick some up and ship it to you. Trust me the stink though, lol.


----------



## Corwin

I know my sunfish go nuts over mayflies. But its good to know that storebought crickets are fish safe  ill have to pick some up and treat my sunfish to them.

hmm i bet the crayfish would eat em too


----------



## Peeps

Oh yes, the crayfish love them to. They also love potato.


----------



## DTetras2

Ya, and they also love green beans


----------



## Plakat_bettas

and almonds...


----------



## Peeps

Almonds???? lol


----------



## DTetras2

Wow, never heard that before


----------



## Plakat_bettas

my cray fish loved almonds and carrots... He would drag them to his cave and slowly pick at them


----------



## DTetras2

That's cool


----------

